# Anyone fishing the pier tonight?



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking to go try out the fishing gear Rick gave me and wondering if anyone is going to be fishing out on the pier at the 3 mile bridge tonight... Or is it too bad a night to even try?? Would rather go out there the first time with someone else that can give me some pointers... If your heading out there tonight and dont mind someone tagging along, give me a call

Doug

850-332-5271

Thanks!


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

hey man i fish navarre pier if ur ever heading out this way let me know and i will meet u there 

ben
9079789899


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

sharkfetching27 said:


> hey man i fish navarre pier if ur ever heading out this way let me know and i will meet u there
> 
> ben
> 9079789899


Cool! If I head down there I will make sure to give you a call!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone going to be fishing the 3 mile bridge pier tomorrow? I might go out there and try my luck....


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

what time tomorrow? i don't know how late with my works and family schedule but i'd like to wet a line


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I have to take the wife to a dr's appt at 8, so it will be later in the morning, unless the afternoon is better for you... Let me know what works for you.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm at work till 130 today. so the rest of the day is always a little up in the air.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Give me a call if you want to go this afternoon. My cell number is 850-316-6697. My afternoon and evening is pretty much wide open.. so anytime is good for me


----------

